

VC Chamath Palihapitiya Says He Has Cracked the Code for Making Startups Grow - bbalfour
http://allthingsd.com/20131101/vc-chamath-palihapitiya-says-hes-cracked-the-code-for-making-startups-grow/?mod=atdtweet

======
jguygy
Next: VC Du has cracked the code for the stock market :) - How do these
articles get written while so many struggling startups are dying to get media
attention?

